# Need parts for co2 split any one know a store in the west end?



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm looking to build a manifold so I can spilt my co2 supply to 3 tanks. The last time I did this I was lucky as I was able to find all of the parts I needed at work. With this regulator I'm afraid I won't be able to do that. Anyone know a place specializing in brass fittings in the west end preferably mississauga?

Thanks


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*Co2*

Try a beer brewing supply place ..
Don't know any in the west end .. there are a few in East end will have to dig for names .. it's been a while


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

I didn't even think of that thanks for the suggestion I'll take a look around


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

What's the threading size? I managed to build a manifold from home Depot and Princess auto.










Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Threading is 1/8"


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

perfect, go to home depot if you want brass. Go to princess auto if you want "silver" brass lol. All you need is 2 1/8" 3 way T's and some 1/8" fittings to connect your needle valve. shouldn't cost you more than $15, if you decide on "silver brass" from princess auto you can probably do it for less than $10.


----------

